# New Planted Tank -> Laterite?



## Jason S (Feb 2, 2007)

OK, new to this so be gentle. I have set up a new tank about 4 weeks ago. This will be a discus tank for adult discus, and heavily planted. When I set it up I added a thick layer of fine natural gravel to the tank. This has worked for me in the past. I have two large pieces of Driftwood in the tank. The tank has cycled now with the fish I have in it and biologically for fish is good to go. Current inhabitants are 3-German Blue Rams, 25-Cardinal Tetras, 3-Cory Cats, and 4 Yo-Yo Loaches. The tank is a all glass 80 gallon 48"L tank, no undergravel with heavy filtration (570 GPH total 350 XP3 Rena canister and 220 Hot Magnum). The gravel ranges in depth from about 3" (front and sides) to 6" (back of tank). I run no carbon in the filters but do use peat in the Hot Mag because I like the staining of the water. Lighting is one 40W strip (around 8K) and a 24" Compact Flouresent that I have my choice between 6700K (installed now because like the way the fish look in it) and 10000K.

Question is this. I know initially I will not be playing with CO2 because I don't want the hassel. I have ordered a double order for my size tank of Discus plants from an online place. I am now questioning my substrate after reading a lot on here. I can purchase Laterite locally and think it iwll not look bad mixed in with my gravel. Should I go that route or just plant and see how it cmes out?

The plan for me was to pull out the fish into a tub and remove driftwood. Mix the laterite heavily into the gravel and resculpt the bottom. Or is there somethin else I can do? After I plant will be too late because I took the advice on reading here and bought truley heavy density. I want to plant and leave with the fish I have now for a month or so and then add my grown out discus form thier present bare bottom home.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I think that mixing in the laterite would be a good idea as clay plays a vital role in cation exchange, I would also reconsider your thoughts on putting off getting a Co2 system. With all those plants there is going to be a big demand for Co2, at the very least add Excel regularly. keeping your plants growing well will help avoid algae issues.


----------



## Jason S (Feb 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention I had decided on going the Excel route.

My concerns are with the water where I want it for the fish I am at a pH of 6.4 with out adding CO2. I have read but am not too sure of it about CO2 driving pH way down.


----------

